# New Carrera subwayE



## matiz (8 Feb 2021)

Just ordered the new updated SubwayE,
Its uphill in every direction out of town so I've finally give in and opted for a bit of help it seems ok for the price £1099, hydraulic discs and 60nm , battery size is fine for what I need and Halfords is only round the corner of there's any problems ,arrives Sunday.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

I have one. I love it. A great ride, and a sensible spec with no fripperies.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2021)

Does look like a good ebike for the price!


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

@matiz I bet the days are dragging for you now!


----------



## matiz (10 Feb 2021)

@Drago ,I'm keeping myself busy making room in the stable for the new arrival ,I've just got back from getting the motor M.O.Td that can go soon it's only done 92 miles since the last one so living opposite the train station and having a ebike I should be able to manage fine.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

Well done. Hope you enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (10 Feb 2021)

Looks good! Looking forward to hearing about it once it arrives.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Youll find that the battery range is adversely affected by very cold westher, as it dies on all ebikes. This helps somewhat, and alo gives a little protection against the rain.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/M-Wave-Akku-Schutzh%C3%BClle-E-Protect/dp/B07HT566C8


----------



## Rusty Rocket (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Youll find that the battery range is adversely affected by very cold westher, as it dies on all ebikes. This helps somewhat, and alo gives a little protection against the rain.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/M-Wave-Akku-Schutzh%C3%BClle-E-Protect/dp/B07HT566C8



I’ve heard this before (about batteries in general). I’m sure the answer is how long is a piece of string, but roughly how big is the impact on the battery? 5%? 50%? And is it power output or length of charge that’s affected?


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

My old man is looking at getting the Carrera Subway e. Let us know how you all find it.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Rusty Rocket said:


> I’ve heard this before (about batteries in general). I’m sure the answer is how long is a piece of string, but roughly how big is the impact on the battery? 5%? 50%? And is it power output or length of charge that’s affected?


I couldn't say for sure as I've used my other bikes more in the colder weather, but i reckon in the order of 10 or 15%.



fossyant said:


> My old man is looking at getting the Carrera Subway e. Let us know how you all find it.



You can tell him from me to pull the trigger and go for it. For 1100 snifters it sits in a league of its own - far better than the cheaper stuff, and cheaper than comparavle stuff in the 13-1400 sheet price range.


----------



## matiz (10 Feb 2021)

Cheers for the info on the battery cover
@Drago .


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

My pleasure.

If you decide that you want mudguards I found some that fit.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I couldn't say for sure as I've used my other bikes more in the colder weather, but i reckon in the order of 10 or 15%.
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell him from me to pull the trigger and go for it. For 1100 snifters it sits in a league of its own - far better than the cheaper stuff, and cheaper than comparavle stuff in the 13-1400 sheet price range.



And I can get him £110 off with BC or via work !


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

That turns it from good value into a fully blown bargain!


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2021)

Getting excited yet @matiz ?


----------



## matiz (13 Feb 2021)

Just about keeping a grip @Drago although the gale force winds and sandstorms on the front are helping keeping my mind off a test ride.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2021)

Ah, nasty weather is where the ebike excells.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

@matiz It's NBD!!! We want a full report, including pictures.

I'll have to start a club, the CC Subway-E Widowmakers.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Feb 2021)

You be careful out there.

One thing against ebikes is they fall heavily.


----------



## matiz (14 Feb 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> You be careful out there.
> 
> One thing against ebikes is they fall heavily.



I shall draw on all my old cyclo-cross skills as I'm hurtling along the prom at 15.5mph , cos at 67 I'm not sure I bounce like I used to


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

Got it yet?


----------



## matiz (14 Feb 2021)

Still waiting the guy at Halfords is going to message me when it's ready the shops only round the corner , but if it doesn't stop raining I will pick it up in the morning.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

How can you show such restraint on NBD?!


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2021)

If my old man goes for one, I'll put it together. He may need the womens as he has quite short legs ! 14" frame might be better than the 16" for him as my MTB's are 17" and I'm a fair bit taller !


----------



## matiz (14 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> If my old man goes for one, I'll put it together. He may need the womens as he has quite short legs ! 14" frame might be better than the 16" for him as my MTB's are 17" and I'm a fair bit taller !



I wanted them to put it together so if there is anything wrong they can't blame me ,but I will give it a good checking over when I get it home ,


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2021)

He's keen to 'press the button' so I'll meet him there - he didn't know Halfords were still open. I at least need to judge it for size with him. It will be ideal - he's OK with the 30 year old Emmelle MTB, but the wind at the caravan can be hard work - he plans on riding it with no assist, then putting assist on along the sea front when needed. For somoeone who only cycles occasionally (only at our caravans in Wales) he can keep up with my sister and BIL who are 40's.. I think he'll pop out on his own with an e-bike !


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2021)

matiz said:


> I wanted them to put it together so if there is anything wrong they can't blame me ,but I will give it a good checking over when I get it home ,



That's fine. I had to sign disclaimers when I've taken my kids bikes etc. But I've got many years experience building bikes.

Worth it though being an e-bike and the longer warrenty you get. It's a bargain for £1,100. My sister has a nice ladies Subway - had it over 5 years now. (non-ebike).


----------



## matiz (15 Feb 2021)

Just picked it up they forgot to ring me yesterday,rode it home on eco it seems very smooth and the brakes are impressive I'm going to adjust the saddleheight fit the rack off my Boardman hybrid read the manual and then off for a test ride, it doesn't seem as heavy as I was expecting either.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

Mine is the large size and with my own seat, mudguards and spuds it weighs a fraction under 18kg ready to ride, which is pretty dedent for any ebike, never mind a cheapish one.

I confidently predict that youll love it. The best value, no nonsense, sensible spec, decent riding ebike on sale today.


----------



## matiz (15 Feb 2021)

Just back from a quick 10 mile test ride including a couple of steep hills I'm very impressed it just breezed round with minimum effort once I had found the sweet spot at 15/16 mph and just flicked up and down the gears hydraulic discs are a step up from the mechanical ones on my hybrid ,the tyres gripped well along the sand covered seafront road the only minor thing was the bars are a bit wider than I'm used to but that's no Biggie.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

Indeed, just below the motor cut out point is the sweet spot on these.

The tyres are very good in all conditions on the road, and the handling is just on the lively side of stable. Fast descents with a few curves chucked in ate a joy on these bikes, and for budget hydros the brakes do an excellent job.

My only gripe on the entire bike is the Altus rear mech. Both parellelogram plates are plastic, and there is just enough flex to make shifting a little imprecise. I swapped it out for an Acera mech, nothing flash, but the difference is profound.

Other than that very tiny niggle I couldn't find fault. It's little wonder the moment Halfords get a batch they're straight out the door.


----------

